# Do the ears usually go down...



## Sheba'smom (Dec 7, 2007)

during teething? I have GSD mix.At one point both ears showed signs of going up.Well the one flopped back down and the other is now up.Will this happen with teething? She lost about 6-8 teeth at this point and I just thought it was weird how at one point they both looked like they were going up and then went down.We asked our vet if they could be taped but they dont do taping at our vet.Kinda at a loss here.........


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

Whether they go down during teething, I wouldn't know for sure. But I do know that they go up after teething


----------



## Peet (Apr 27, 2005)

Whether they go down during teething, I wouldn't know for sure. But I do know that they go up after teething


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yes that is completely normal that the ears go down during teething. They tend to be all over the place until they are done teething







They usually say if they were up before teething it is very likely that they will go back up after teething too.


----------



## Sheba'smom (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies.I guess we will see what happens after teething


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh yes, during teething, like everyone said, they go up and down. It is really funny to watch! Take lots of pictures so you can look back and compare, it will get a laugh out of you! Shane would have one ear up and the other down and if he gives you one of those "puppy looks"...that was it...I was on the floor!


----------

